# GT'S AFC carbon realtree 2400 arrows



## bowhunter831 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello Everybody,I had some arrows given to me uncut and unfletch,GT's AFC
2400,I have never seen them b-4,I need some info on them. Are they a good arrow-spline weight where I get parts for them if I still can,the walls remind 
me of nano almost. Any info would be helpful.


----------

